# Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein



## Waldima (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, Kutterangler, und speziell an alle Heiligenhafen-Angler,

MS "Klaus-Peter" ist das nächste Schiff, das wir vermutlich bald in der (aktiven) Heiligenhafener Flotte vermissen werden. Klaus geht demnächst in Rente (genauen Zeitpunkt kenne ich nicht).
Was mit dem Kutter passiert, ist mir ebenfalls noch unbekannt. Fest scheint nur zu stehen, dass Kai den Betrieb nicht fortführen wird, und auch sonst zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt niemand Interesse daran hat, das Schiff zu Hochseeangelfahrten von Heiligenhafen weiter einzusetzen. Hoffentlich wird der Kutter nicht abgewrackt oder nach Polen verkauft.

Trauriger Gruß,

Waldima #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*

War (leider) abzusehen, dass das Kuttersterben weitergeht...


----------



## KlickerHH (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*

Gönnen wir ihm doch einfach mal den wohlverdienten Ruhestand.
Schade um die Erfahrung, aber der Nachwuchs, wenn er denn kommt,
braucht ja auch Platz....


----------



## Kabeljau70 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*

hallo
komme gerade aus heiligenhafen zurück 
die Ostpreussen wird auch verkauft........................:c
wenn Gerd einen käufer findet ist schluß.


----------



## uer (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*

Hallo Leute #h

was denkt ihr woran das liegt ? 

Bei uns in der Nähe gibt es garkeinen Kutter  mehr, die nächsten sind ca. 180km weg, ist schon zum :c


----------



## Freelander (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*

Ich könnte wetten das dann das Kleinbootangeln zunehmen wird.
Schade um die Kutter,aber das ist ja anscheinend so gewollt das die alle langsam aussterben.#d
Bei diesem ganzen EU-Behörden-Auflagen-Wahnsinn .


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*

Solange die Kieler Ecke bleibt, ist alles in Butter!


----------



## Andy Antitackle (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*

Das sind ja wieder super Nachrichten !

Erst meine geliebte Seeteufel und nun, nachdem wir uns für 
die Ostpreussen entschieden haben, auch die.
Bei der Klaus-Peter war es abzusehen, aber bei Gerd ist
das schon überraschend.

Ich glaub ich fang an für ein eigenes Boot zu sparen.

Ich könnte :v

Gruß Andy Antitackle


----------



## Hausmarke (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*

Ganz ehrlich ist kein Wunder bei den Preisen.Die Tage wo viel Fisch aufm Kutter gefangen wurde sind schon lange vorbei.


----------



## Waldima (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Das sind ja wieder super Nachrichten !
> 
> Erst meine geliebte Seeteufel und nun, nachdem wir uns für
> die Ostpreussen entschieden haben, auch die.
> ...


 
So richtig ans Ende glaubt Gerd wohl noch nicht. Schließlich hat er sein Schiff im Sommer nochmal neu gestrichen und gerade seine Internetseite aufgepeppt. Oder ist der Sommer wieder so schlecht gelaufen, dass jetzt mehrere Schiffe verkauft werden sollen? Auch um das MS "Karoline" gab es ja schon vor einiger Zeit Verkaufsgerüchte, die aber hier im Anglerboard von Claudia Stengel persönlich dementiert wurden. Schlechte Geschäfte wären sicherlich vor allem für die MS Hai IV-Angeltouren GmbH und Jens Lietzow ein Drama, die ihre Schiffe erst vor relativ kurzer Zeit erworben und vermutlich noch nicht abbezahlt haben. Auch Claudia und Heiko haben aufgrund neuer EU-Bestimmungen erst vor etwas mehr als zwei Jahren viel Geld in ihren ehemaligen Eisbrecher investiert. Ein Indiz, dass die Geschäfte schlecht laufen, ist sicherlich, dass auf dem MS "Karoline" neue Wege gegangen werden (Angebot von 16-Stunden-Törns). Ich habe allerdings noch keinen Bericht über eine solche Fahrt gelesen. 
Ein Trend scheint zu Mehrtagesfahrten zu gehen. Ich höre immer wieder Positives von dem MS "Seho" und dem MS "Nickelwalde I". Dieselbe Reederei scheint demnächst ja ein zweites Schiff betreiben zu wollen (MS "Bärbel II", bisher von Maasholm eingesetzt). Im Falle eines Verkaufs bleiben die genannten Schiffe bestimmt nicht alle in Heiligenhafen, wahrscheinlich nicht einmal in Deutschland.

Übrigens bleibt auch das MS "Ostpreussen I" relativ oft im Hafen. Wenn das Schiff fährt, sind häufig relativ wenig Angler an Bord.

Fassungsloser Gruß,

Waldima #q


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*

...und warum wohl sind Mehrtagesfahrten ein (Rettungs-)Anker?
Heiligenhafen ist sicher nicht das Zentrum der deutschen Hochseeangelei geworden, weil es dort die besten Fanggründe gibt. Viele Jahre war das alles ganz in Ordnung und die Bestände waren so, dass die Angler genug Fisch fingen. Was ist Heute?
Ich kenne kein Gebiet, was so schlecht ist, wie der Fehmarnbelt, die westliche Lübecker Bucht und große Teile der Kieler Bucht. Es hat sich ausgefischt! Die Flächen sind geplündert und es geht nichts mehr. Da nützt der beste Kahn nichts, wenn er nicht mindestens 50 Meilen aus dieser Katastrophenecke wegfährt.


----------



## Macker (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*



Hausmarke schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ist kein Wunder bei den Preisen.Die Tage wo viel Fisch aufm Kutter gefangen wurde sind schon lange vorbei.



Ganz Tolle Aussage Gerechnet hat und wird sich Angeln nie.
Die Preisgestaltung auf den Kuttern ist für mich Nachvollziehbar, aber wenn Ich heute Sportsfreunde sehe die sich absolut alles von zuhause mitbringen ,werden wir wohl bald bei 35 € sein.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Kabeljau70 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*

ich glaube der gestiegene preis hat nur wenig damit zu tun das immer weniger leute zum hochsee angeln fahren
vielmehr das die ostsee "total überfischt" ist, und ich meine total
aber das gehört wohl nicht hier in den tread

den preis von 30 euro ist für mich voll ok, würde auch mehr für meine "sucht" bezahlen ^^
komme bis dato auf 47 ausfahrten 8 mal tanja 39 mal ostpreussen von den 39 mal 2 mal als begleitung mitgefahren wegen gruppe
2,7 dorsche im durschnitt 2xNIX  |bigeyes 
das sind 1,6 dorsche weniger als letztes jahr

erst wenn der berufliche fischfang in der ostsee nicht mehr lohnt kann der dorsch bestand sich erholen, die quoten für deutsche fischer wurde ja um 15 % runtergeschraubt, aber jetzt kommts der pole darf 15% mehr nächstes jahr fangen 
was für eine idiotie............................:r
anzumerken wäre da noch das der däne sich eh nicht an diese bestimmungen hält und weiter alles leer schleppt. zahlt lieber 4000 euro strafe dafür ist das boot voll, denn den fisch darf er ja behalten lächerlich ist sowas.

naja hoffe mal das das algemeine kuttersterben sich noch lange rauszögert

btw. der bootmann der ostpreussen dado ist nach seinen jahresurlaub wieder für nächstes jahr bestellt.
mal abwarten.......................................


----------



## bacalo (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*

Moinsen aus Unterfranken!

Die Auflagen der EU haben nicht nur dem MS Karoline hohe Bürden auferlegt.
Hinzu kommen noch die explodierenden Betriebsstoffkosten und die gestiegenen Lebensmittelpreise. Wenn da noch Verpflichtungen hinzukommen, wird es sehr schwer für den Eigner. 

Neue Ideen gibt es ja. Doch sollte gerade unter diesem Aspekt auch mal nachgedacht werden, ob man die (Aus-)Fahrtzeiten verlängern sollte.
Z. B. Abfahrt: 07.00 Uhr - Rückkehr 16.00 Uhr.
Eine Stunde länger auf einem Kutter sollte Umsatzfördernd sein.

Als bekennender Kutterangler sehe ich diese Entwicklung mit Sorge.

Trotzdem: "Immer eine handbreit Wasser unnerm Kiel"!!!!


Gruß
Peter


----------



## Ködervorkoster (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*



Dolfin schrieb:


> ...und warum wohl sind Mehrtagesfahrten ein (Rettungs-)Anker?
> Heiligenhafen ist sicher nicht das Zentrum der deutschen Hochseeangelei geworden, weil es dort die besten Fanggründe gibt. Viele Jahre war das alles ganz in Ordnung und die Bestände waren so, dass die Angler genug Fisch fingen. Was ist Heute?
> Ich kenne kein Gebiet, was so schlecht ist, wie der Fehmarnbelt, die westliche Lübecker Bucht und große Teile der Kieler Bucht. Es hat sich ausgefischt! Die Flächen sind geplündert und es geht nichts mehr. Da nützt der beste Kahn nichts, wenn er nicht mindestens 50 Meilen aus dieser Katastrophenecke wegfährt.


 
|good:


----------



## Waldima (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*



bacalo schrieb:


> Moinsen aus Unterfranken!
> 
> 
> Neue Ideen gibt es ja. Doch sollte gerade unter diesem Aspekt auch mal nachgedacht werden, ob man die (Aus-)Fahrtzeiten verlängern sollte.
> ...


 
Finde ich ne prima Idee. Diese Stunde dürfte für den Eigner auch nicht allzu kostspielig sein, denn wenn der Kutter erst einmal auf hoher See ist, kreist er ja in einem relativ kleinen Gebiet, benötigt also nicht mehr so viel Brennstoff.
Außerdem fahren die Schiffe in Laboe sowieso schon 8,5 Stunden, die vor allem vom MS "Blauort" häufig noch um bis zu 45 Minuten überzogen werden. Das MS "Simone" aus Eckernförde ist planmäßig sogar 10 Stunden unterwegs. Es scheint also zu gehen.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*



bacalo schrieb:


> Neue Ideen gibt es ja. Doch sollte gerade unter diesem Aspekt auch mal nachgedacht werden, ob man die (Aus-)Fahrtzeiten verlängern sollte.
> Z. B. Abfahrt: 07.00 Uhr - Rückkehr 16.00 Uhr.
> Eine Stunde länger auf einem Kutter sollte Umsatzfördernd sein.
> 
> ...



nu erzähle mal was das auf dauer bringen soll???


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*



Waldima schrieb:


> Finde ich ne prima Idee. Diese Stunde dürfte für den Eigner auch nicht allzu kostspielig sein, denn wenn der Kutter erst einmal auf hoher See ist, kreist er ja in einem relativ kleinen Gebiet, benötigt also nicht mehr so viel Brennstoff.
> Außerdem fahren die Schiffe in Laboe sowieso schon 8,5 Stunden, die vor allem vom MS "Blauort" häufig noch um bis zu 45 Minuten überzogen werden. Das MS "Simone" aus Eckernförde ist planmäßig sogar 10 Stunden unterwegs. Es scheint also zu gehen.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...




die ms forelle und die ms jancux aus heikendorf fahren laut internet auch beide 10 stunden raus...bzw sind 10 stunden unterwegs ;-)


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nu erzähle mal was das auf dauer bringen soll???




auf dauer noch mehr redereien die pleite durch die hohen unkosten gehen ;-)


----------



## bacalo (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nu erzähle mal was das auf dauer bringen soll???


 
Wir bereits erwähnt, eine Stunde länger auf See sollte den Umsatz (Getränkeverkauf usw.) ankurbeln.
Und wenn durch eine längere Anfahrtzeit ein fischigeres Gebiet erreicht wird, wird der €uro auf der Rückfahrt vielleicht lockerer sitzen.

Aber bitte nicht noch weniger als "halbe Maschinenkraft" voraus .

Sers
bacalo


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*

Was soll das bringen?
Eine Stunde weiter auf fischleeren Flächen rumdümpeln? Mag sein, das das den Alkoholkonsum anfacht. Mehr Fisch wirds kaum bringen. Wenn 5 Stunden nix beißt, warum denn in der 6. Stunde.
Ich will einmal eine kleine Begenbenheit aus dem  letzten Jahr erzählen. Ich war beim Trollingtreff auf Fehmarn. Eine immer wieder toll organisierte Veranstaltung mit vielen netten Leuten. Mann schleppt auf Meerforelle und Dorsch. Es ist nicht gerade mein Heimrevier - aber ich kenne mich ganz gut aus.
Der ganze Freitag brachte "0" Fisch. Die einzige "0" über viele viele Schlepptage. Es war schlichtweg nix da, was man hätte fangen können. Am Samstag habe ich gleich Richtung Putlos geschleppt. Dort wurde die Woche über geschossen und ab Mittag sollte das Schießgebiet frei sein. Kein Fisch bis Mittag. Dann: Lampe aus - 50m geschleppt - Rute krumm!
Die vielen Fischer in dieser Ecke stellen sich dumm und dusselig mit Netzen, damit die Touris ihren Kutterdorsch kaufen können. Die verkaufen sogar schon vereinzelt Regenbogenforellen aus Zuchtanlagen. Es wird dort gnadenlos abgeräumt. Einzig die Schießgebiete verbleiben noch mit einem etwas geschonten Bereich. Trotzdem folgen einem die Netzsteller auch dort, sobald das Gebiet frei ist.
Im Dezember/ Januar kommt oft etwas Fisch rein und die Lübecker Bucht ist mit den Dorschen und den Forellen garnicht so schlecht. Man kann aber die Uhr danach stellen. Plötzlich liegen Mitte Januar in Neustadt große Schleppnetzkähne. Sie rollern den gesamten Bereich durch und plötzlich ist wieder Saisonende dort.
Fazit: Wenn die Kutter wirklich etwas erreichen wollen, dann müssen sie richtig weit raus.


----------



## Waldima (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*



celler schrieb:


> die ms forelle und die ms jancux aus heikendorf fahren laut internet auch beide 10 stunden raus...bzw sind 10 stunden unterwegs ;-)


 

Die beiden Schiffe von Bernhard Mielitz fallen hier aus der Wertung, weil dieser Reeder ein anderes Konzept verfolgt. Die Fahrt kostet für Erwachsene 45,- Euro inkl. Frühstück und Mittagessen. Dass Bernhard aber im Sommer 2008 ein zweites Schiff in Dienst gestellt hat, nachdem er MS "Jan Cux" vor einigen Jahren schon einmal gechartert hatte, zeigt, dass dieses Konzept anscheinend auch aufgeht.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## bacalo (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Was soll das bringen?
> Eine Stunde weiter auf fischleeren Flächen rumdümpeln? Mag sein, das das den Alkoholkonsum anfacht. Mehr Fisch wirds kaum bringen. Wenn 5 Stunden nix beißt, warum denn in der 6. Stunde.
> Ich will einmal eine kleine Begenbenheit aus dem letzten Jahr erzählen. Ich war beim Trollingtreff auf Fehmarn. Eine immer wieder toll organisierte Veranstaltung mit vielen netten Leuten. Mann schleppt auf Meerforelle und Dorsch. Es ist nicht gerade mein Heimrevier - aber ich kenne mich ganz gut aus.
> Der ganze Freitag brachte "0" Fisch. Die einzige "0" über viele viele Schlepptage. Es war schlichtweg nix da, was man hätte fangen können. Am Samstag habe ich gleich Richtung Putlos geschleppt. Dort wurde die Woche über geschossen und ab Mittag sollte das Schießgebiet frei sein. Kein Fisch bis Mittag. Dann: Lampe aus - 50m geschleppt - Rute krumm!
> ...


 

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Interessant #6.

Auch was Waldima andeutet.


Gruß
bacalo


----------



## Mister.Krebs (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*

moin hatte das hier mit der ms Klaus-Peter gelesen

und wie Ich mich jetzt "schlaugemacht" habe, habe ich gehört das es weiter geht.
Unter "Kaptain Kai" also wohl doch der Sohneman.
Also bleibt  uns mein lieblings Kutter doch erhalten.


----------



## Waldima (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*

@Mister.Krebs

Ich wünsche Kai alles Gute für seinen Schritt in die Selbständigkeit und immer genügend Angler an Bord. Die letzten drei Tage ist MS "Klaus-Peter" ja im Hafen geblieben - und das u.a. an einem Samstag und Sonntag im Juni. Wann hat es das mal gegeben?
Weißt Du auch, zu welchem Datum Kai das Schiff genau übernimmt, und wer Decksmann bei ihm wird?

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*



Waldima schrieb:


> @Mister.Krebs
> 
> Die letzten drei Tage ist MS "Klaus-Peter" ja im Hafen geblieben - und das u.a. an einem Samstag und Sonntag im Juni. Wann hat es das mal gegeben?


 
Das mag mit dem Wetter zusammenhängen, Samstag war laut DWD Windstärke 7, in Boen 9-10! Da fährt kein Kutter mehr... Ich wollte selber das WE raus und mußte im Hafen bleiben. Selbst für Sonntag war der Wetterbericht sehr unsicher- evtl. hat er deshalb im Vorfeld alle Touren abgesagt. Viele haben ja eine extrem weite Anreise...

Gruß Lars


----------



## Waldima (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das mag mit dem Wetter zusammenhängen, Samstag war laut DWD Windstärke 7, in Boen 9-10! Da fährt kein Kutter mehr... Ich wollte selber das WE raus und mußte im Hafen bleiben. Selbst für Sonntag war der Wetterbericht sehr unsicher- evtl. hat er deshalb im Vorfeld alle Touren abgesagt. Viele haben ja eine extrem weite Anreise...
> 
> Gruß Lars


 
@Fisherbandit1000
Der Wind hat andere Kapitäne in Heiligenhafen auch nicht davon abgehalten, zur (Hochsee-?)Angelfahrt auszulaufen.
Übrigens ist auch am heutigen Dienstag MS "Klaus-Peter" als einziges Schiff wieder im Hafen geblieben. Das erinnert mich fatal an die Endzeit des MS "Seeteufel". Wäre Klaus Nagel nicht besser beraten gewesen, bei einem etwas niedrigeren Fahpreis (25,- statt 30,- Euro) als seine Kollegen zu bleiben? Der Kutter ist nun mal langsamer als alle anderen und verfügt nicht über so moderne nautische Geräte wie die restliche Flotte. 

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## baltic25 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*

Was soll das spekulieren?????lasst das doch einfach mal sein.....entweder ich weiß das 100% oder ich halte meine Klappe......allein schon diese Überschrift ist Geschäftsschädigend....ansonsten ruft doch dort an und fragt nach...dann wisst ihr es.....und dann kann man was schreiben....wobei ich es nicht tun würde...egal bei wem.....die Hochseeflotte in HH hat es schwer genug....

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## muz660socke (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*



Dolfin schrieb:


> ...und warum wohl sind Mehrtagesfahrten ein (Rettungs-)Anker?
> Heiligenhafen ist sicher nicht das Zentrum der deutschen Hochseeangelei geworden, weil es dort die besten Fanggründe gibt. Viele Jahre war das alles ganz in Ordnung und die Bestände waren so, dass die Angler genug Fisch fingen. Was ist Heute?
> Ich kenne kein Gebiet, was so schlecht ist, wie der Fehmarnbelt, die westliche Lübecker Bucht und große Teile der Kieler Bucht. Es hat sich ausgefischt! Die Flächen sind geplündert und es geht nichts mehr. Da nützt der beste Kahn nichts, wenn er nicht mindestens 50 Meilen aus dieser Katastrophenecke wegfährt.



Genau so ist es! Daum machen ich und meine Bande ausschließlich Mehrtagesfahrten. :q
|good: Gruß Gerd


----------



## Khaane (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*

Ich bin zweimal von Heiligenhafen aus mit dem Kutter gestartet, beide Male wurde an Board nichts bis nur sehr wenig gefangen - Mittlerweile wurde zum Naturköderangeln übergegangen um zumindest ein paar Platte und Wittlinge zu fangen.

Von Laboe aus, war es nicht viel besser - Ich für meinen Teil bin mit dem Kutterangeln auf Dorsch bedient, da spare ich lieber die 30 € und bezahle damit den Sprit nach Dänemark.

Dort fährt man mit nem Kleinboot raus und fängt die Nacht über deutlich besser, obendrauf macht das Angeln deutlich mehr Spaß. (Campingatmosphäre )


----------



## alberto (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*



Khaane schrieb:


> Von Laboe aus, war es nicht viel besser - Ich für meinen Teil bin mit dem Kutterangeln auf Dorsch bedient, da spare ich lieber die 30 € und bezahle damit den Sprit nach Dänemark.
> 
> Dort fährt man mit nem Kleinboot raus und fängt die Nacht über deutlich besser, obendrauf macht das Angeln deutlich mehr Spaß. (Campingatmosphäre )



Darf man fragen von wo aus du in DK Kleinboote mietest und was sie kosten ??
Das hört sich interessant an. 
Gruß Alberto


----------



## Khaane (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auch MS "Klaus-Peter" stellt Angelfahrten demnächst ein*



alberto schrieb:


> Darf man fragen von wo aus du in DK Kleinboote mietest und was sie kosten ??
> Das hört sich interessant an.
> Gruß Alberto



Ob man sie mieten kann, weiss ich nicht, wir haben unser Boot in Flensburg untergestellt und holen es auf dem Hinweg einfach ab - Die erste Zeit haben wir von nem Schlauchboot geangelt, das ging relativ problemlos, da man maximal 30 m vom Ufer an einer Boje festgemacht hat.

Fangen tut man verglichen zum Kutter sehr gut, 10kg - 15kg Fisch pro Person sind selbst an schlechten Tagen möglich, die Durchschnittsgröße ist etwa die auf deinem Bild - Wobei zum Spätsommer/Herbst auch deutlich größere Exemplare rauskommen.


----------

